# Je me questionne et je voudrais vos expériences



## Couleurcafe (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à vous. 
Je prends de l'avance car je vois mal l'avenir avec ce contrat: 
Année incomplète   5jrs semaine  10h /jour  contrat temps plein.
l'enfant rentre à l'école en septembre 2023 elle aura 3 ans 1/2.
Le PE voudrais que je l' a garde encore en péri  mais que les mercredis et les vacances scolaires et ceci jusqu'à ses 4ans qu'elle aura en janvier 2024 parce que le centre aéré ne prends pas avant 4ans.
Comment calculer ce contrat? 
Je sais que je peux refuser l'avenant qu'elle doit me proposer
Si j'accepte quel est le moyen le plus favorable pour moi en ce qui concerne le salaire?
Que feriez-vous à ma place.........................
MERCI D'AVANCE


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour
Déjà un contrat de 10h par jour année complète et 5 jours par semaine, vous êtes dans l'illégalité. Vous dépassez allègrement les 2250h par an.


----------



## Couleurcafe (24 Novembre 2022)

ANNEE INCOMPLETE


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Novembre 2022)

Année incomplète ! Oups j'avais mal lu ! 
Mon conseil : je ne fais jamais d'accueil en périscolaire. 
Si vous acceptez, augmentez votre taux horaire au maximum possible pour maintenir le droit au cmg  de votre employeur. 
Tout dépend également de votre nombre d'accueils et de la demande sur votre secteur.


----------



## Couleurcafe (24 Novembre 2022)

Je ne dépasse pas j'ai vérifié            CATIE6432


----------



## Marine35 (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour la plupart des centres de loisirs accueillent les enfants à partir de 3 ans donc je suis étonnée. Ensuite êtes-vous certaine que l’accueil s’arrêtera bien en janvier 2024. On ne peut pas répondre à votre place, c’est à vous de peser le pour et le contre.


----------



## Couleurcafe (24 Novembre 2022)

Au niveau demandes, c'est par périodes je n'ai jamais subit jusque-là ! 
Oui le PE m'a confirmé que dès que le centre aéré peut la prendre ils n'auront plus besoin de moi.
En calculant le salaire je me dis que c'est la dégringolade et je pense qu'il est plus correcte pour moi de ne pas accepter et finir le contrat en septembre sur un retrait de l'enfant pour rentrer scolaire si éventuellement j'ai un droit au Pol emploi.
Mais si jamais les avis changent, pour le calcul: comment je fais en augmentant mon salaire horaire? pouvez-vous m'éclairer?  
Avec une date de fin je fais une mensualisation?????


----------



## nanny mcfee (24 Novembre 2022)

Couleurcafe a dit: 


> Bonjour à vous.
> Je prends de l'avance car je vois mal l'avenir avec ce contrat:
> Année incomplète   5jrs semaine  10h /jour  contrat temps plein.
> l'enfant rentre à l'école en septembre 2023 elle aura 3 ans 1/2.
> ...


Bonjour,
le calcul de quel contrat? AI ou péri?


Couleurcafe a dit: 


> Je sais que je peux refuser l'avenant qu'elle doit me proposer
> Si j'accepte quel est le moyen le plus favorable pour moi en ce qui concerne le salaire?
> Que feriez-vous à ma place.........................
> MERCI D'AVANCE


à votre place, si j'accepte je négocie le contrat en temps plein et le futur contrat en péri je fixe les horaires des deux
 (faite l'avenant du futur péri sans le signé mais juste pour avoir une trace de ce que vous avez convenue)

pour donner le choix aux parents si ils acceptent ou pas de rester avec vous


----------



## Couleurcafe (24 Novembre 2022)

Effectivement le centre qui dépend de notre commune a beaucoup d'effectifs et ils garde uniquement 5places pour les moins de 4 ans ce qui complique pas les parents.


----------



## Mimipoupina (24 Novembre 2022)

Ça vous prendrait une place plein temps ? Car si oui financièrement c'est difficilement jouable de perdre un salaire plein temps pour un salaire périscolaire même en augmentant le taux horaire... perso je refuse, je ne prend aucun contrat si moins de 550€ net


----------



## Sandrine2572 (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Pour le calcul c est tout simple il suffit de le faire sur 2 temps 

X nombre d' heure du mercredi x taux horaire x nombre de semaines : 12

X nombre d' heure semaines vacances x taux horaire x nombre de semaines : 12

L addition des 2 résultats trouver vous donne votre mensualisation

Votre contrat est un CDI donc aucune date de fin , en janvier votre PE vous licencie sauf si il change d avis dans ce cas là sa sera a vous de démissionner et pas ARE pendant minimum 4 mois


----------



## Marine35 (24 Novembre 2022)

Je comprends vos interrogations. Même en augmentant le taux horaire cela représente une perte de salaire et c’est un contrat qui empêche un temps plein. Après ça dépend des relations avec la famille, du nombre de places de votre agrément. Ensuite c’est pour une courte période et vous pouvez commencer les démarches pour accueillir un nouvel enfant en janvier


----------



## Griselda (24 Novembre 2022)

Déjà perso je ne prends plus de perisco qui bloque aussi les vacances scolaires car à moins d'avoir un autre contrat qui n'aurait jamais besoin de moi les vacances scolaires celui ci me bloque ma place à temps plein. Je fais alors tous les mercredi de l'année et s'il y a un besoin durant certaines vac sco, que je veux bien et que j'ai la place c'est en HC. Avoir par ailleurs un contrat sur 4 jours excluant le mercredi c'est assez facile à trouver, qui pourra donc être completé plus facilement.
Autre solution: accepter de faire le peri sans modifier ni le contrat, ni le salaire, les jours ecole en absence pour convenance du PE...


----------



## Angélique (28 Novembre 2022)

Mon contrat 90 h par mois en année complète n'a pas changé.
La petite est entrée à l'école je m'en occupe en periscolaire. 
C'était ma condition.
Je ne pouvais pas me permettre de la garder sans cet accord.


----------



## assmatzam (28 Novembre 2022)

Pour ce qui est de la mensualisation vous pourriez vous dégagez un salaire de 346 € au grand max 

5 jours x 11 semaines = 55
1 jour x 36 semaines = 36
91 jours / 12 mois = 8 jours mensualisés 

8 jours x 43,24€ net  = 345,92€ net

Vu que c'est un gros contrat actuellement vous pourriez sans doute toucher la même chose de pôle emploi si vous étiez licenciée 

Vous avez des droits ouverts à pôle emploi ou pas ?


----------



## Couleurcafe (29 Novembre 2022)

BONJOUR je m'actualise tous les mois mais je ne touche rien, j'ai des droits restant et un certain montant d'allocations par jour ;
Mon allocation​Montant allocation: 38.56 € net/jour (ARE).

Nombre de jours d’allocation restants: 413 au 31 oct. 2022.


----------



## Couleurcafe (29 Novembre 2022)

_Je suis en région parisienne ville de 34000 ménages et 75000 habitants
Je suis pour 3 contrats à 45 heures et 1 contrat à 40 heures sur des années incomplètes de 46 semaines à 3430 Euros net entretien et repas compris
+ mon complément pole emploi d'environ 450 euros ca dépend des mois ca me fait 3880 euros net dans ma poche_


*Comment faites-vous pour avoir un complément pôle emploi avec un salaire net de 3880euros ,comme je disais, je suis à 2000euros net j'ai des droits ouverts mais jamais rien en allocation??????????*_?? LA JE COMPRENDS PLUS RIEN_


----------

